# I Got Lucky # 1



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys:
Actually I got lucky four times, the other three will come later.
I was walking up to the corner mailbox on day in April when I saw my 3 doors away neighbour and another chap out in the driveway cutting some logs into half rounds. So, as I passed by, I remarked "that looks like a lot of bowls"
turns out that my neighbour is the vice pres of the Woodturners Guild of Ontario and the fellow with him was Lyle Jamieson from Michigan who was giving a week end course on bowl turning. they were cutting up some black walnut.
Long story short, I was invited to the next WGO (wgo.com) meeting and was very impressed and joined up, they are the greatest bunch and I have learned much from them. A few days later, my friend called and said, "I have more walnut than I need, would you like some?" Hah!! would I ever!.
the pics tell the rest of the story.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Very impressive Maurice!


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bravo! Well done.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Maurice.

The link for the Wgo is www.wgo.ca and not .com if anyone wants to check them out.

Brian


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

OOPS!! sorry about that


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking Mo. Especially for a 90+ yr. old turner. Keep at it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really didn't think that you could get any better Maurice, but you are like a rare old wine that keeps on improving. Beautiful work.


----------

